# Cake or Pie?



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Generally speaking, which do you prefer?


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

While cake is consistently better due to the difficulty of making great pie crust, when done by a great pie maker, pie is capable of greater heights. 

Strawberry/rhubarb and peach being my two favorite varieties.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Strawberry/cheese & apple pie are my favourite ones.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I find that gluten makes me feel ill. I used to like cake & pie, but have gone off them a bit now. But a nice apple crumble made with gluten-free flour is a different matter!


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

In my childhood, I remember disliking cakes  It was the tragedy of each birthday  always begging for a pie


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Pie to me means meat pie. Fills you up but no substitute for a good chocolate cake.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I love a good pie crust. Cake is probably last on my list of desserts.

Pie
Cookies
Ice Cream
Cake

How would you rank them?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I prefer pie as well, though I don't like all the disparagement of cake on this thread. For me, any good cake has a mixture of light cake, real fruit filling, and cream--which means I can practically never find good cake! 

I hope that everyone has sampled a credible German black forest cake before indulging in criticisms.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The more serious question for me is, why is Boston cream pie really a cake and cheesecake really a pie?


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Weston said:


> The more serious question for me is, why is Boston cream pie really a cake and cheesecake really a pie?


Mind.

Blown. .


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm a pie person. But I'd like the cake they paid Haydn with for writing the Seven Last Words. It was filled with gold coins.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

"I hope that everyone has sampled a credible German black forest cake before indulging in criticisms."


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Triple mousse cake is my favorite dessert; I also really like tiramisu, which is more like a cake. So I'd have to say cake. I do love pie, though, especially pumpkin


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

It is my stern belief that either is poisonous for us members in the phat-pack, so in the absences of the most logical choice "both" I had to choose neither! 

/ptr


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Blackberry pie. It helps to really appreciate the pie if you had to pick the blackberries yourself.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

The question reminds me of Eddie Izzard's "Cake or Death? " routine 

I'll go with whatever's on the table. If it's cake, I'm gonna eat it. If it's pie.. sure, I'll have a bite. If it's both, well, I'm a happy guy!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like cheesecake but I'm not sure whether it's classed as pie or cake.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I like them poll. Probably prefer pie.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I prefer pie. I'm not a fan of cake, above all if it is dry and have excess of cream.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Pastry is so much easier to make, so as a baker I would choose pie, but I voted neither since I like eating both equally.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

As with all the most grave questions in life, this one requires much serious thought but has no conclusive answer. I mean, I love both. Put a sweetener in a pie and I'll have two, please. So I voted cake because I don't believe in hedging my bets, but I hope the pie-maker down the road isn't reading, ya know?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Kieran said:


> ... but I hope the pie-maker down the road isn't reading, ya know?


Mrs Lovett and her tasty meat pies?


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Ondine said:


> In my childhood, I remember disliking cakes  It was the tragedy of each birthday  always begging for a pie


I live in the Netherlands and you get a birthday pie there^^


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

It really depends on the cake and the pie.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

why choose? I had some blueberry pie earlier and tiramisu yesterday.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I like pie better. The fruit aspect of it makes it seem more healthy than it is. And I'm slightly intolerant to too much sugar and the frosting on cake usually does me in in that regard.


----------



## Jaredpi (Jul 4, 2013)

Depends on the type. I prefer flour-less chocolate cake over most pies, however I prefer pie over cake overall.


----------

